

Face-aware Image Cropping - dandelany
http://ufoym.com/cropman/

======
Lambdanaut
Like blt said, there's not a lot of original stuff going on here, but I think
it nicely wraps features of other libs in a way that just hands it to
developers in a nice little package. It also packages the xml feature file for
facial detection. That's convenient. It's like an HTML5 Boilerplate for this
specific application.

If OpenCV is CV for the average developer, then this is a taste of CV for
anyone.

Five year olds could use this.

------
ndj7
We've been doing this for years; it's built into many on-demand asset
pipelines, like ImageResizer:
[http://imageresizing.net/plugins/faces](http://imageresizing.net/plugins/faces)

------
blt
wow, a script that wires up a few command line parameters to a third-party
library. this is truly news.

~~~
too_serious
Wow, a typical bunk HN comment that adds nothing of substance.

~~~
ominous_prime
yeah, it could do without the snark, but there is a point that this project
doesn't really do anything other than wrap opencv with a short python script.
There's nothing wrong with that, but I don't see why it's made it to the front
page.

